# NEC 2017



## cda (Oct 2, 2019)

Does NEC 2017 talk about relocatable taps/ strip outlets??

If so where?? Not finding it, but than I try to stay out of NEC


Thank you


----------



## jar546 (Oct 2, 2019)

I have no idea what you are talking about.  Can you please clarify?


----------



## classicT (Oct 2, 2019)

Power strips are not regulated by the NEC, other than they may not be used in place of fixed wiring (NEC 400.8).

Permitted uses will be regulated by the listing under which they are produced and labeled (i.e. UL listing).


----------



## cda (Oct 2, 2019)

jar546 said:


> I have no idea what you are talking about.  Can you please clarify?



The answer ty gave

Are power strips in NEC, appears only not allowed for fixed wiring


----------



## jar546 (Oct 3, 2019)

cda said:


> The answer ty gave
> 
> Are power strips in NEC, appears only not allowed for fixed wiring



What was with the word "taps?"


----------



## cda (Oct 3, 2019)

Power tap

relocatable tap


----------



## cda (Oct 3, 2019)

From IFC


605.4 Multiplug adapters. Multiplug adapters, such as cube adapters, unfused plug strips or any other device not complying with NFPA 70 shall be prohibited.
605.4.1 Power tap design. Relocatable power taps shall be of the polarized or grounded type, equipped with overcurrent protection, and shall be listed in accordance with UL 1363.


----------



## Rick18071 (Oct 3, 2019)

So as long as they don't attach it to the wall or does not feed fixed appliances it is not fixed wiring


----------

